# Do you find the seats comfortable?



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I am sure all of us have taken a look for this master piece by chevy. It looks stunning. What do you all think are the seats comfortable both the front and the back rows?


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to sit in one yet. But based on the reviews the seats are pretty comfy. One thing though according to some reviews the seats don't really feel the best in your going on a long drive. But city driving should be fine.


----------



## descorpio (Aug 15, 2010)

Even though doesn't got the chance to be on wheel of this most excited and awaited car, I believe it's going to be truly a relishing experience with those seats.


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't sat in one either, but as Inline says, if you go according to the reviews, then they should be pretty comfy. I don't plan on going on too many cross country trips or anything, so I think this would be perfect for our family.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

To be honest, I've never really consider the comfort of seats in a car. Maybe I should in the future, but it never really struck me as something worth get stuck on.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

dystedd said:


> To be honest, I've never really consider the comfort of seats in a car. Maybe I should in the future, but it never really struck me as something worth get stuck on.


It really depends on how you drive and how long you drive. For example if you like to take corners hard than some sort of bucket seats will keep you planted firmly in your seat. Also if you go on long drives a lot then you'd want something that won't make your butt go numb after an hour or two.


----------



## naturelover (Aug 12, 2010)

The seats provided the relax for the other passengers and so should be of high quality or custom made. I definitely hope our own Cruze will deliver in this front without any disappointment.


----------



## adhityaen (Aug 15, 2010)

I just driven in a Cruze and totally relaxed with its leather seats. I don't have any complain on this front. I have to check for myself that whether we can change the original seats with custom made. Will it give grandiose look, even bit expensive?


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

dystedd said:


> To be honest, I've never really consider the comfort of seats in a car. Maybe I should in the future, but it never really struck me as something worth get stuck on.


I never really did either until I had the unfortunate experience of owning a car that had the most uncomfortable seats I had ever been in, so now that is on the top list of priorities when I look for a car.


----------



## Polaristriplerider (Oct 17, 2010)

*The Seats*

I quickly test drove a Cruze LTZ today and several Malibus. I didnt intend to try the Cruze because it is touted to be the "replacement for the Cobalt", which is a car I would never have bought. However, the Cruze seemed to be comfortable enough that i am going to take a second test drive this week. If the seats are anything like the seats in my LTZ Tahoe, I will be sold. When we take a family trip in our Tahoe LTZ (heated front and rear bucket seats), everyone falls asleep and I have to fight it while I drive. I think that is incredible considering my family are light sleepers. By the way, the sound system in the Cruze seemed ok, but the sound system in the Malibus was incredible even without the Bose Speaker option.


----------



## Railfan (Oct 25, 2010)

I sat in a Cruze just the other day. I do not like the forward leaning headrests; they will most likely give me a neckache on a longer trip. Tomorrow hopefully I will be taking one out for a test drive to either deny or confirm my suspicions. By the way, the Malibu headrests are even worse (feel like I have to tuck my chin in somewhat/hold my head forward; can't relax my head back at all).

Another point: Too bad that in order to get the sunroof, you have to have the leather seats package. Those leather seats seemed really, really hard when I first sat in them.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Railfan said:


> I sat in a Cruze just the other day. I do not like the forward leaning headrests; they will most likely give me a neckache on a longer trip. Tomorrow hopefully I will be taking one out for a test drive to either deny or confirm my suspicions. By the way, the Malibu headrests are even worse (feel like I have to tuck my chin in somewhat/hold my head forward; can't relax my head back at all).
> 
> Another point: Too bad that in order to get the sunroof, you have to have the leather seats package. Those leather seats seemed really, really hard when I first sat in them.


Isn't there a way to adjust the angle of the headrest. On most cars they are adjustable by just pulling them towards you and when they reach the end they move back all the way.


----------



## Railfan (Oct 25, 2010)

Tom_Cruze said:


> Isn't there a way to adjust the angle of the headrest. On most cars they are adjustable by just pulling them towards you and when they reach the end they move back all the way.


I was not in the car all that long. The sales rep was not any help either. It seemed as if the headrests were stationary except for moving up and down. I'll have to check that other out tomorrow.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i found the seats to be comfortable the one i drove had leather seats , they are a little on the firm side but i find cars with firmer seats are better for longer trips too. i actually sat in the back seat and was very suprised at how comfortable it was back there . this is just my opinoin and iam sure everybodys experience will be different


----------



## JC_Cruze (Oct 30, 2010)

On the two test drives of an LTZ I thought the seat was on the firm side and styled for someone with a smaller butt than mine. At 225 lbs. I am about 35 lbs. overweight, so I think the seats would be more comfortable if I lost 15 - 20 lbs.. 

I also felt that the headrest was positioned to far forward and it didn't seem to have the same tilt adjustment that my current car (Cadillac STS) has. I'm sure I'll be able to find a way to make the seat and headrest comfortable, so this wasn't a deal breaker. A black on black LTZ with every option is on order. I'm already calling it "my little Caddy".


----------



## mkaresh (Nov 2, 2010)

I test drove an LT with cloth, and found the front seats to be surprisingly comfortable, with both excellent support and moderately firm cushioning. Very high quality feel to the seat.

The rear seat is tighter than many in the segment, though.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The seats are my only complaint in my LTZ. They are a little hard on the bottom side. Other than than, everything is great.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

seats are quite firm to start with, but they do soften up with use.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

has anyone been able to confirm about being able to tilt the headrest on the front seats? i know a lot of us that havent been able to test one yet are very curious.


----------



## mkaresh (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can't tilt the headrest. In fact, I cannot recall any GM car where you can tilt the headrest. Because of safety standards and cost cutting this is becoming a rare feature.


----------



## TaylorMutts (Nov 16, 2010)

I took my wife to test drive a Cruze yesterday. She is 5' 2" and the headrest hit her in the middle of her head. Ironically, we found the Buick Regal was the same way. It is a great car, but the headrest position may kill the deal (it does not tilt rearward). I did pull the headrest out of the seat and rotate it 180 degrees, then reinstalled it. While it looks funny in this position, it made the car comfortable for her to drive (although, it likely defeats the safety design). I suspect the forward tilt was intentional--probably to keep your head from too much travel in a rear end collision.

On the flip side, the Camaro seats were perfect for her. This may work out to my advantage in the long run!


----------



## redhorse (Nov 21, 2010)

I find the seats to be too short; it cuts into my thighs and is not comfortable for long drives. If we are traveling longer distances, we use the Malibu, not the Cruze.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree redhorse. Thankfully we have a Ford Flex for the long drives.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm 6'6" and found the bolsters in the cloth seats to be too low for my torso and they became kidney crunchers on any drive over ten minutes. As a result, I went wit hthe LT2 for the somewhat flatter backed leather seats. The Mazda 3 has the same issue when I have them as rentals.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

I have yet to drive it for long distances but seats are comfy however quality of the cloth is not there yet 
I hear my seat is giving out grinding noises sometimes but not a big deal


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

*Bad bad seats*



naazlee said:


> i am sure all of us have taken a look for this master piece by chevy. It looks stunning. What do you all think are the seats comfortable both the front and the back rows?


after 9 weeks they are still a pain in the ass.
Someone gooft when they designed them.
If they where out sourced to have them made, some one should tell them.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

See my reply under 99cruze


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

In all honesty. They sucK. But I have a bad back.. and When my nerve gets pinched. The remedy are the seats. I'm serious. Sucks to get In and get out. But once I'm inside seated. The pain goes away lol..


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I go through an adjustment period with every car...and I'm still in that period with my Cruze (granted it's only a couple of weeks old). I've also found that the foam on new seats tend to have a break-in period as well. 

For me, I'm hoping the upper back support with soften a little -- I've found that is what is causing some of the lower back issues -- it's pushing my upper back away from the lumbar support in the lower back. I also am trying to find the sweet spot with thigh support. 

Will report back after the first oil change.


----------



## EcoCruzin (Oct 20, 2011)

*Seats Comfortable?*

I picked up my Eco about 3 weeks ago and just turned 1600 miles. It gets a minimum of 100 miles per day getting me back & forth from work. I'm 6' tall, 180 lbs and have had much trouble feeling comfy and many numb butt rides in smaller cars.

With the 6 way adjustable seats, there's almost no way to not get into a good long haul position and stay comfy the whole way. I spend no less than 2 1/2 hours a day in my Cruze.

The only changes I would make are a longer or adjustable seat bottom for better knee support and maybe add adjustable lower lumbar support on the back.

Overall, very pleased.:goodjob:


----------

